# Christmas surprise for daughter



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

What a wonderful surprise! The alpaca idea was genius! Maybe you need to get some alpacas too, they are cute and good fertilizer! 

When I was a child, my friend found her Christmas pony tied up outside her window. She was totally surprised especially since she lived in suburbia. 

Do you by any chance have cats or a dog that would possibly be out in the barn? You could send your daughter out to feed the cat/dog before opening presents, and she could find her horse in the stall with a big bow on the door with a note from Santa.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

A ribbon your daughter has to follow out to the barn or you could do a treasure hunt type thing with a clue to the next hiding place in each of the presents she gets with the last clue leading her to the barn and her new horse.

I'm 55 years old and still dream of a Christmas pony. Will you adopt me? LOL


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It sounds nice but will this be the only horse on the property? I ask because sometimes a lone horse in a new place will not act like the horse you bought due to anxiety.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww that's such a cute surprise! She'll love it. :smile:


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I put a toy horse under the tree with a note. Something about a one horse open sleigh. Changed it a little. But I think I like the idea of her going out to feed or look in the barn. You could even tell her that she could go and see the new alpaca that you got. Well it sure looked like one!


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

natisha said:


> It sounds nice but will this be the only horse on the property? I ask because sometimes a lone horse in a new place will not act like the horse you bought due to anxiety.


No, I have another horse that I ride that will come home probably later Christmas day. Currently they are both side by side at the trainer so they know each other well. I am really lucky to live close to a great trainer that really cares for horses. They have been a tremendous help learning about caring for the horses over the last few months. I planned on just bringing just one home Christmas morning in hopes it will be a bit quieter and not ruin the surprise. Then later Christmas morning I will take her with me to pick up the other horse. She knows both horses, just doesn't know they are ours.  Eventually I will probably pick up a 3rd horse, but am in no hurry searching on the 3rd. For now the pair of horses will suit us well I think. Both the gelding and mare are 14 years old. The horse I bought for her came from a family member and I have known the horse for years. She is a very sweet quiet horse. The horse I bought for me came from a rancher that passed away. Great manners and very well behaved. My daughter walks him around and he will stay step for step behind her and if she stops he immediately stops. He is very respectful and you can tell the old man worked him often around the ranch. Hers is around 14.1 hands and the horse I bought for me is a stocky 14 year old gelding around 15.2 hands. When I get time I will post some pictures of all the work and setup and of course pics or videos of the surprise.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

98ramtough said:


> No, I have another horse that I ride that will come home probably later Christmas day. Currently they are both side by side at the trainer so they know each other well. I am really lucky to live close to a great trainer that really cares for horses. They have been a tremendous help learning about caring for the horses over the last few months. I planned on just bringing just one home Christmas morning in hopes it will be a bit quieter and not ruin the surprise. Then later Christmas morning I will take her with me to pick up the other horse. She knows both horses, just doesn't know they are ours.  Eventually I will probably pick up a 3rd horse, but am in no hurry searching on the 3rd. For now the pair of horses will suit us well I think. Both the gelding and mare are 14 years old. The horse I bought for her came from a family member and I have known the horse for years. She is a very sweet quiet horse. The horse I bought for me came from a rancher that passed away. Great manners and very well behaved. My daughter walks him around and he will stay step for step behind her and if she stops he immediately stops. He is very respectful and you can tell the old man worked him often around the ranch. Hers is around 14.1 hands and the horse I bought for me is a stocky 14 year old gelding around 15.2 hands. When I get time I will post some pictures of all the work and setup and of course pics or videos of the surprise.


Sounds like you have all your bases covered but 2 horses will be quieter than one calling out. I would sneak them both over.


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

It will definitely be a learning experience having horses. I guess I'll just bring both horses home. I thought there would be less noise with one. The only noise I was expecting was if they rub against the 5 rail galvanized panels that line the paddock area or whatever it is called. I have them braced pretty tight so they should be quiet. Thank you kindly for the suggestions!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

OOOH!!!!! How fun! I'm with JNc, I've had horses my entire life and still wish one day for a Christmas pony. I don't really have any ideas, but I wish you luck and would love to see reaction photos.


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

What a wonderful Christmas she will have. Can not wait to see pictures. But agree bring both home otherwise the one may neigh a lot looking for a friend It may be more fun to take her out right away and then open all the great tack you have bought for her horse. She will be so excited.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

sooo... how did it go XD!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yesss please tell us how it went :smile:


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

Everything went great. I brought both horses home on Christmas eve afternoon. The horses were quiet and the kids didn't hear them at all. Christmas morning was wonderful. I had a saddle sitting on a stand by the tree for her and lots of tack to open. She was so excited for her own saddle and all of the other tack. (lots of halters and lead ropes, bell boots, leg wraps, pink 3 step mounting block, lots of other stuff I am forgetting). She had no clue she had her own horses as she was opening all the horse stuff. The last present I had her open was a waterproof insulated Tough1 blanket for her horse. After all the presents were opened I snuck out back and grabbed the horse and walked it around to the front door. She knew the horse since it had been at the trainer for a couple months. She thought I had just brought it home for her to see for the day. She was in shock when she found out it was hers for real.

She has really surprised me how much she has helped with feeding and care of the horses. This morning the wind is blowing 25 mph and snowing. I was still excited to go out and feed them. The horses were snuggled up in their sheds and enjoying the padded floors with the pine shaving beds. So far all the work I put in to make the horse area low maintenance seems like it will make it as easy as possible having horses. I'll have a water line I need to run in the spring. The 75' hose is a PITA having to drain it each time and disconnect it when I'm done filling up water. I have the troughs on timers so the heater comes on from 10PM and shuts off at 4AM. Water has stayed unthawed and horses are drinking a lot of water. 

We went out and rode 4 times this week. Both horses load into the trailer so easy and are so well behaved. They both are very patient amaze me how easy they load and unload. I can't imagine a new horse person having a bad horse, it would be a nightmare. These horses make me look like I know what I'm doing.....


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

Here are a couple pics of the horses. Had to bribe them into the sheds the first time after they hadn't been in there the first couple days. Now they will go in there if its breezy or sometimes to lay down. I had wired lights in the sheds to make it easier to clean them etc when its dark out. Glad I lighted them. I had bought enough panels to separate the areas if needed, but the horses are best friends and are together all the time. The gelding is a very polite pooper and always poops in the corner. The mare, not so much. The gelding is definitely the head horse. If I load her into the trailer and not him, he doesn't care. If I load the gelding and not the mare, she will make a little fuss about being left. I had ordered the bow gates wide and tall enough so I could drive my tractor inside and plow snow out if I wanted, or to load poo into the loader. Glad the tractor fits in there, sure makes it a lot quicker and nice option to get some snow out of there if needed.

The sheds I ordered to have built have a sliding door on the front, so if I want I can shut and latch them. 99.9% of the time I plan to just leave them open and let them come and go as needed. I thought it might be handy to be able to lock one if needed though. Both horses seem to use the same one though. Go figure  They even will eat treats out of the same little hanger bucket, even if there are two set up.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Just so nice all the way around.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Big congratulations not only on horse ownership but pulling one over on your daughter! It sounds like a Christmas every horse crazy girl dreams of

The pictures are great, thanks for posting, since it is an unwritten rule that new horses need their pictures plastered on the forum, lollol

We look forward to hearing of your adventures --- there is a Member Journal section if you're interested


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww I'm so glad it went so well. Congrats!  That's so sweet.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This sounds like the best Christmas ever for you guys.

Your setup looks really nice. I hope you continue to keep posting so we know how you guys are doing with new horse ownership.


----------

